# Ultramarines Blog



## Eddie (Feb 2, 2011)

When i started 40k many years ago; i was a proper newbie - i chose to paint and collect Ultramarines ^_^. Of course, they were painted awfully (and many times), glued together and converted in a .. less than fluffy way (skeleton warrior sheilds and swords on the veterans?). And overall, were not that impressive.
But despite all this, I still have a soft spot for the UMs. So here i am revisiting them and painting some good old fashioned Ums Blue power armour. 

Here is a fella i did a while ago. 


























EDIT: 
And the latest jetbike.  Still needs a little work tiding up and freehand and stuff.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Really like the glow effect on his leg... + rep


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Great work on the painting, i love that plasma gun effect. +rep
:victory:

Gothic


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats really great! +3 cookies!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

nice work! the glow coming from the plasma gun and reflecting on the armour is a neat effect. +rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to Heresy Online Eddie, hope you find the place to your liking.

Fantastic work on the marine, loving the OSL as well as the ultra clean look. Nothing impresses me more than a cleanly painted model. Have some rep for the whole package.


----------



## BrotherTearz (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice work, liking the model from top to bottom!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sexy Smurf there!

How did you do the OSL? I've seen a few different ways, but wondering how you do it?


----------



## Eddie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the warm reception guys  neat system of Rep that we have here.

Marneus: Many folks do the glow with drybrushing, but i think this gives a powdery appearance, real light tints the surfaces a certain colour rather than just effecting the raised areas. I just used a method of applying a "filter" which is a very thin layer of paint with alot of water and some acrylic medium to thin the pigment, then build this up over the surfaces touched by the light 

Here's a WIP Got the base colours down - and that II needs tidying i know.  
Ultramarines jetbike ^_^ Even though im not doing a strict PH army, it was a cool model


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I like the crispness of your models. All the blue and white looks really good!

The only bad thing I would have to say about the model above is that the bolters look a bit thin. Maybe you bulk them out someway? Otherwise I love your work


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I see promising things here.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

sexy sexy sexy! I like the shade of blue you chose to use for the smurf, refreshing! Great work on the edging too. I'm not keen on the end piece as it makes it a little gimmiky, but that's just me! have some rep man!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys =D 
yea the bolters could probably do with beefing up. Wasnt my choice though 0=) - brought the bike from new mini company and converted a marine to ride it 

Going to paint an executioner termainator marine next, based on a chaplain - my local GW store is having a competition, so its time for a showcase mini


----------

